# Taking applications for Mossy Oak Field Staff



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Bump


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*mossy oak*

no Missouri boys???


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*no kentucky?*

no kentucky

[email protected]


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

still no PA


----------



## arrows1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is one from Minnesota!! I sent my resume' to your e-mail.
I look forward to hearing back from you!!.
Thanks.


----------



## Kickers (May 14, 2007)

South Dakota sent you one to your email


----------



## hoyt11usa (Feb 22, 2008)

no Ohio either....


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

DANG still know Oklahoma boy's either.


----------



## gplant (Jan 31, 2008)

Mich??????


----------



## iaarcher00 (Aug 5, 2007)

For those in other states im sorry they are out of my area and I'm not shure where they stand on there field staff. Sorry I cant help you out. You may take a look at the Mossy Oak Forum and see im your state is listed. I know some of the guys from other states posted some openings they had there. good luck to you all and remember its not just a passion....It's a obsession


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

iaarcher00 said:


> For those in other states im sorry they are out of my area and I'm not shure where they stand on there field staff. Sorry I cant help you out. You may take a look at the Mossy Oak Forum and see im your state is listed. I know some of the guys from other states posted some openings they had there. good luck to you all and remember its not just a passion....It's a obsession




I think Parrish has taken care of them in the southern region. :wink:


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*No Virginia*

Wow we hunt here and Mossy Oak is some great camo for this area O Well


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*App*

has anyone ask what the job consist of? I got the app, then the independant consultant contract. 11 pages to say I have to attend 10 events per year, and I won't receive a penny in payment. You will after it is worked out, get information where you may receive up to 50% off their product. But, make sure you have workmans comp insurance also, so they can't be held liable. Sorry to sound negative, but working all summer to get product at cost with $3.499 gas is a bit much. I do love the camo, and use it, and recommend it, I just don't buy enough every year to make it worth wild.


----------



## iaarcher00 (Aug 5, 2007)

Bartman you don’t have to have workman’s comp ins. is all the contract is saying is that you are a independent contractor and not a employee of Mossy Oak so therefore Mossy Oak does not carry ins. on you. Also the shows that you are expected to attend will be in your local area you will not have much if any travel expense. Also its not a maybe you will get a discount on products its a for sure and that is if you are accepted onto the staff also its not just our products its our products and upwards of 20 of our partners. What does the average hunter pay a year for gear if you buy one pair of insulated lacrosse burley’s at 50% off you just saved your self $90 and you get discounts on almost all the gear you would ever need sounds like good payment to me to attend a few local shows. So you get free tickets to get into outdoor events discounts on bows, boots, camo, calls you name it. Get a foot into the outdoor industry. Make new contacts new friends and get to represent a wonderful company that promotes outdoors to men women and most importantly children Mossy Oak. I'm not down grading you decisioning in any way. I just think you miss interpreted thing or maybe its just not for you. But that’s great and I understand that but to some it will be a great deal that could possibly open many doors for them. So please let them decide. No harm done and if you change your mind I’m sure the regional manager for your area would love to hear from you again. Good Luck.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Email sent to my Wisconsin contact


----------



## Dren1 (Feb 20, 2008)

E-mail sent from MN.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Welcome to the pro staff world. Everyone thinks you just sign your name and get everything for free. Now you know how the give and take relationships with the companies.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

60X said:


> Welcome to the pro staff world. Everyone thinks you just sign your name and get everything for free. Now you know how the give and take relationships with the companies.



Amen..........:cocktail:


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

*application*

email sent from Nebraska 

what type of shows are they talking about if anyone has an idea? We have several large stores in our area.


----------



## qgudahl (Jan 14, 2008)

*Wyoming*

Mail sent from WY


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

Anyone get a reply? I sent a separate, related inquiry and didn't receive a reply.

I can understand these folks get swamped with stuff, but a polite acknowledgment doesn't seem to much to ask...


----------



## iaarcher00 (Aug 5, 2007)

Jim has been busy filming and hunting turkeys in several different states along with moving to a new location to help out an outfitter. Please be patient I spoke to him today on the phone and he thought he would have time to begin getting back to some of you next weak. It’s that time of year when our plates are pretty full. As far my end if you did not receive a response from me please let me know because as far as I know all of my emails have been answered. I have even contacted some of you by telephone. Good luck to all. It’s not a passion it’s an obsession.


Brian Pollard
Regional Pro Staff
Manager Mossy Oak
Brand Camo


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

Thank you for your response. I'll shoot you another e-mail.


----------



## jackcoad (May 7, 2003)

*MO Pro-Staff*

iaarcher00, just wanted to say hi - as a newly appointed staffer in the Western New York area with Mike Monteleone. People always ask me at shows "how can I do what you do..." until you explain that you are mostly a volunteer giving back to the hunting world and to the tradition we love. Everybody thinks that all we do as a pro-staffer is hunt and get free things for nothing in return. I thought Lincoln freed the slaves - just kidding! It is a very personally rewarding opportunity and I am looking forwarded to growing with MO. Last December I was in Centerville huntign the first season with the muzzle loader. I really enjoyed the hospitality of the Iowians I met. Hope to met you in the future. :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :thumbs_up


----------



## GA-Cracker (Jun 11, 2007)

iaarcher00 said:


> Bartman you don’t have to have workman’s comp ins. is all the contract is saying is that you are a independent contractor and not a employee of Mossy Oak so therefore Mossy Oak does not carry ins. on you. Also the shows that you are expected to attend will be in your local area you will not have much if any travel expense. Also its not a maybe you will get a discount on products its a for sure and that is if you are accepted onto the staff also its not just our products its our products and upwards of 20 of our partners. What does the average hunter pay a year for gear if you buy one pair of insulated lacrosse burley’s at 50% off you just saved your self $90 and you get discounts on almost all the gear you would ever need sounds like good payment to me to attend a few local shows. So you get free tickets to get into outdoor events discounts on bows, boots, camo, calls you name it. Get a foot into the outdoor industry. Make new contacts new friends and get to represent a wonderful company that promotes outdoors to men women and most importantly children Mossy Oak. I'm not down grading you decisioning in any way. I just think you miss interpreted thing or maybe its just not for you. But that’s great and I understand that but to some it will be a great deal that could possibly open many doors for them. So please let them decide. No harm done and if you change your mind I’m sure the regional manager for your area would love to hear from you again. Good Luck.



Very well said and I agree with you.


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

How much travel time is there?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

jackcoad said:


> iaarcher00, just wanted to say hi - as a newly appointed staffer in the Western New York area with Mike Monteleone. People always ask me at shows "how can I do what you do..." until you explain that you are mostly a volunteer giving back to the hunting world and to the tradition we love. Everybody thinks that all we do as a pro-staffer is hunt and get free things for nothing in return. I thought Lincoln freed the slaves - just kidding! It is a very personally rewarding opportunity and I am looking forwarded to growing with MO. Last December I was in Centerville huntign the first season with the muzzle loader. I really enjoyed the hospitality of the Iowians I met. Hope to met you in the future. :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :thumbs_up



Howdy from a Dutchess County Staffer!:thumbs_up


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

Email sent to Jim for a ND spot!


----------



## iaarcher00 (Aug 5, 2007)

I hope to meet all of you some day everyone involved in the outdoors is worth meeting and talking to. Its a great fealing to give back to something that has given so much to me and you. As far as my field staff guys go im still looking for more applications. I have been getting some that look verry well and I am looking forward to reiceiving more.


----------



## Brentzilla (Dec 3, 2006)

email sent for MN!


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

Is Jim still gone? Sent my application to him and haven't recieved anything back yet.


----------



## SDATVER (Jan 21, 2008)

*South Dakota*

Sent an E-mail to Jim Looking forward to hearing from him


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Email from Montana to be sent........


----------



## EAZY (Feb 12, 2005)

I received a "E" from Mossy Oak over the weekend and I made it here in S.Ill on to the staff, I think it will be great to work with such a fine company as Mossy Oak. And to talk with hunters throughout my part of the state.


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

*no word*

I haven't heard back from Jim yet but am hoping too soon or at least get a response..


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

*No Texas*

No Texas Staff Member positions? What about military reps?


----------



## mariah p (Dec 29, 2007)

archer109 said:


> Is Jim still gone? Sent my application to him and haven't recieved anything back yet.


I sent him an e-mail a few weeks ago and still have not heard anything either...


----------



## GA-Cracker (Jun 11, 2007)

parker_hunter said:


> No Texas Staff Member positions? What about military reps?


I think Texas was on another thread. I remember seeing it somewhere. Maybe they all need to post together on one thread.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Brian, it was good to talk with you tonight on the phone...Get your bags packed and the 80yd pins set for a mule deer hunt this fall and we'll go...Oh and watch out for those crazy **** Hunters.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

J-Daddy said:


> Brian, it was good to talk with you tonight on the phone...Get your bags packed and the 80yd pins set for a mule deer hunt this fall and we'll go...Oh and watch out for those crazy **** Hunters.


I got a call from Brian tonight also, can't wait to get everything rolling!!


----------



## GA-Cracker (Jun 11, 2007)

Congrats guys!!! Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## aitpointer2 (Mar 11, 2006)

Archery-Addiction said:


> I got a call from Brian tonight also, can't wait to get everything rolling!!


Same here pretty pumped to get started! Hopefully we all get to meet!


----------



## HOSSBUCK (Jan 31, 2006)

*Got the call!*

I got the call from Brian Friday evening as well!:RockOn:


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

*Tn!!*

How about Tn


----------



## bulldogharleys (Mar 8, 2007)

Where is Pa. :darkbeer:


----------



## JN017808 (May 11, 2007)

nc?


----------



## obert (Jun 20, 2007)

I can't respond to Mr. Brennan for some reason, so I can't even get a phone number. Does anyone have it or someone else I can contact b/c the emails for some reason aren't going through or getting received? Thanks!


----------



## obert (Jun 20, 2007)

ttt..


----------



## law651 (Jul 7, 2005)

I sent you a e-mail, I'm from Tigerton Wisconsin. Thanks for the opportunity.. If you send a pm I'll get you my phone#. Thanks Mike


----------



## AdamG (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah what about Virginia????


----------



## law651 (Jul 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## obert (Jun 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## asashooter (Dec 9, 2006)

*Pro Staff*

Are the shirts out? Can you post a picture if you have them? Thanks


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Howdy from a Dutchess County Staffer!:thumbs_up


glad to see a staffer or two from NY. I should be one just for my truck I am driving a mossy oak billboard


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

asashooter said:


> Are the shirts out? Can you post a picture if you have them? Thanks



From what I've been told the ProStaff shirts should be shipping in the next week or two, but I'm not 100% sure on that right now....Word on the street was early July so they should go out pretty soon.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

J-Daddy said:


> From what I've been told the ProStaff shirts should be shipping in the next week or two, but I'm not 100% sure on that right now....Word on the street was early July so they should go out pretty soon.


It looks like they will be sent out with your packages, the week of the 14th....The shirts are very nice!!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Hope the shirts get here in time for that weekend!! Would love to be able to wear it to Stanley, ID this year.


----------



## bbrutus (Aug 29, 2007)

Any idea if there is a need for a rep in Hawaii? Lots of hunters here and yes we do have deer and hogs.


----------



## shinook65 (Feb 20, 2007)

jackcoad said:


> iaarcher00, just wanted to say hi - as a newly appointed staffer in the Western New York area with Mike Monteleone. People always ask me at shows "how can I do what you do..." until you explain that you are mostly a volunteer giving back to the hunting world and to the tradition we love. Everybody thinks that all we do as a pro-staffer is hunt and get free things for nothing in return. I thought Lincoln freed the slaves - just kidding! It is a very personally rewarding opportunity and I am looking forwarded to growing with MO. Last December I was in Centerville huntign the first season with the muzzle loader. I really enjoyed the hospitality of the Iowians I met. Hope to met you in the future. :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :thumbs_up



Amen! As a Newly appointed NW Pro-Staffer! 
It called getting your foot in the door! 
I'm sure if I work my butt off, and have FUN doing it, Mossy Oak will see when I make a difference! 
Watch the NW people!! 

PS,
Larry D Jones elected to Bowhunter Hall of Fame!! Congrats Larry!!


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

i never heard any thing but im still interested......


----------



## Ucntzme (Jan 16, 2008)

Can we get something rolling in Maryland?


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

Ucntzme said:


> Can we get something rolling in Maryland?


I was thinking the same thing :wink:


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

You know there was somebody on here a few month back with this same thread and he said I was in he would send me some stuff and I an't heard nothing sense weird I guess he was just lying I guess.


----------



## StilettoDriver (Jan 22, 2007)

*None in Texas???*

I guess Texas was left out. :sad:


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

deadeyeD said:


> You know there was somebody on here a few month back with this same thread and he said I was in he would send me some stuff and I an't heard nothing sense weird I guess he was just lying I guess.




deadeye, you need to figure out who the Regional Pro Staff Director is for your state and contact him and see what's up with it....
Brian is over IA, MN & WI, he doesnt cover your state so it wasnt him who lied to you nor does he have anything to do with any other states other than the 3 I listed. If you can find out who's over your state I'm sure they can give you some answers.


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh I an't worried about it any more they stick with who they have anyway like everybody else.


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

better late than never.... message sent.


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

I guess I was denied for Missouri never heard anything back at all not even a no thank you at this time or a Never mind


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess I was denied for Missouri never heard anything back at all not even a no thank you at this time or a Never mind 


They have been very busy with this and the Regional Directors are working guys just like us you might want to send a follow up email just to make sure it took some time for us as well.


----------



## iaarcher00 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey guys like J-Daddy said I am just in charge of IA MN and WI but if you check the Mossy Oak forum you may find a post from the Regional Manager for your area. For those of you that didn’t get a response back I’m sorry it’s possible that they haven’t had a chance to look over your application yet. I know that I still get 5 to 10 a week. Between work trail cameras food plots bowfishing and trying to schedule events for my existing team I am pretty much busy oh yea and I’m also trying to get stands hung raise two kids and keep a wife happy. We all know how hard that can be sometimes. I haven’t had a lot of spare time. But if you do have an application in to me I promise I will contact you soon. For the others in other states than mine that haven’t been contacted back like I said above it is possible they have just been busy or it is also possible you were not chosen. I wish everyone could be on the staff but that is not possible. I know some of you in my area and others are real great guys and gals and very deserving of being on staff. I myself am still taking applications. If you are not contacted after I receive your application which most of you will be but for the ones that are not I will be keeping all applications on file for future use if we loose a staff member in your area or if we chose to expand. I hope this answers some questions for you all and if not please feel free to email me and I will try to answer them if at all possible. We have had a huge response to our Pro Staff program and I hope it continues Mossy Oak is truly a wonderful company and also a wonderful lifestyle and I now cant imagine living any other way than the Mossy Oak lifestyle. Remember its not a passion its an OBSESSION.


----------



## obert (Jun 20, 2007)

Can I get the contract? I'm still having trouble getting a hold of anyone. I get emails from the other guys who were accepted. Would like to get started on all this if possible. Thanks!


----------



## jimfarley (Jul 23, 2007)

*Staff*

Hay what about COLOARDO


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

What about Georgia?? Any contact information.


----------



## muzzy125acc (Oct 20, 2005)

GOOOD LUCK my guy never let me know either way................. I am in KY...........


----------

